# Diablo 2 LoD - Frage zur Assassine



## bumi (15. Februar 2006)

Hi Action-RPG-ler   

Ich hab mir vor kurzem auch endlich LoD zugelegt und mir gleich angefangen eine Assassine zu "züchten". Welches sind denn nun die Skills auf welche es sich lohnt zu setzen? Meine Assi hat nun lvl 15 erreicht mit Hauptaugenmerk auf der Feuergeladenen Faust und diesen hübschen Feuerwellen die sich erzeugen lassen... Und wie sieht es mit den Waffen aus? Kämpfe ich besser mit einer Faustaxt oder ähnlichem um auch alle möglichen Spezialschläge ausführen zu können, oder kämpfe ich besser mit einer "normalen", starken Einhandwaffe?


----------



## Kandinata (15. Februar 2006)

bumi am 15.02.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Action-RPG-ler
> 
> Ich hab mir vor kurzem auch endlich LoD zugelegt und mir gleich angefangen eine Assassine zu "züchten". Welches sind denn nun die Skills auf welche es sich lohnt zu setzen? Meine Assi hat nun lvl 15 erreicht mit Hauptaugenmerk auf der Feuergeladenen Faust und diesen hübschen Feuerwellen die sich erzeugen lassen... Und wie sieht es mit den Waffen aus? Kämpfe ich besser mit einer Faustaxt oder ähnlichem um auch alle möglichen Spezialschläge ausführen zu können, oder kämpfe ich besser mit einer "normalen", starken Einhandwaffe?



am anfang einhandwaffen und nen schild, sobald man nen guten schutz hat, dann umsteigen auf 2 krallen oder ähnliches damit die techniken besser funktionieren

die spezialschläge oder auch alle aufladefähigkeiten, nicht vergessen, sie laden sich normal auf beim kämpfen, doch aktivieren tust du sie wenn du nen normalen angriff ohne skill ausführst bzw, einen finishing move machst per skil... 

als skills lohnt sich der schatten und dann nacher der schattenmeister... fallen sind wenn man alleine spielt nicht schlecht, damit kriegt man ohne viel mühe, nur mit ein wenig zeitaufwand auch ide bosse strategisch platt und nacher mit dem todeswächter sind gegnergruppen auch kein thema mehr 

die techniken sind eigentlich die lebensabsaugung und nacher der phönix schlag

/edit: das problem ist, die assasine hat so einige gute skills, bloss man kann nicht alles skillen ^^

wenn man eher normal kämnpft, dann sollte man die fallen beiseite lassen und stattdessen lieber die ganzen passiven skills pushen und die ganzen wiederstandskills... 

und umgedreht eben alles was geht auf die fallen


----------



## mara-jade (15. Februar 2006)

Meine Assassine ist auf Phönixschlag geskillt, die Fallen hab ich eigentlich komplett weggelassen. Ansonsten sind noch der Schattenmeister und die Widerstandsfähigkeit in meinen Augen sehr wichtig.

Am besten verteilst du die Punkte nicht sofort auf die "niedrigen" Fähigkeiten, sondern spart sie, soweit es geht bis Lvl 30 auf und pushed dann die wirklich starken Sachen.

Waffentechnisch würde ich nur Krallen verwenden.


----------

